# An elf in the garden!!!



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone recognize who this little sprite might be? I was able to capture a few pics before she disappeared. I'm sure I have read somewhere about an elf with pink hair!


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

She's about as cute as she can get! Hope she comes back.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cute


----------

